# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  REMOVING TR/2ndThought.AA.2 TROJAN

## Nicola

Hi, 

I'm having problems to remove *TR/2ndThought.AA.2. TROJAN*

Avira detects but it can't remove it. Comodo also identifies it, but it can't remove it definitly.

Now I'm scanning witH Kaspersky, but I'm still having problems. How I can remove it mannually??

Thanks! :Cheesy:

----------


## Aleksandra

Read the rules and make 3 logfiles (syscure, syscheck, hijackthis).

----------


## Nicola

Hi,

Yesterday, I posted the thread below. Well, I did all the procedures that you recommended me, so now I'm posting the logfiles in order to finish with my virus problems. If more details are needed, please, let me know. I don't know, but I think this procedure found more virus that I was expecting to, if yes, please let me know too.
I'm amazed with your help.

Thanks,
Nнcola


"*REMOVING TR/2ndThought.AA.2 TROJAN* 
 			 			 		 		 		 		              Hi, 

I'm having problems to remove *TR/2ndThought.AA.2. TROJAN*

Avira detects but it can't remove it. Comodo also identifies it, but it  can't remove it definitly.

Now I'm scanning witH Kaspersky, but I'm still having problems. How I  can remove it mannually??

Thanks! :Cheesy:

----------


## Nicola

I'm sorry.

Avira keeps identifying the trojan after I followed the instructions above.

Thanks

----------


## Rene-gad

> Avira keeps identifying the trojan


Where ?

----------


## Nicola

C:\WINDOWS\Temp\CB27.tmp

And in others files in temp folder.

----------


## Rene-gad

Clear temp-maps with CCleaner.
Make the Avira Rescue Disk an check you system from it.

----------

